# Pouch Size



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been thinking about my pouches and wondering what size to make them. I'm shooting 3/8 inch steel mostly and my pouch size is 3inX.5in. Should I be making them bigger? Or smaller? I'm just curious what y'all use and any suggestions y'all could make would be awesome


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

I use 3/8 steel and my pouch is 3-1/4 inches long by 1-1/2 inch wide works for me.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

First I think it is a matter of style and preference, so I urge you to try different ideas.

I cut about a dozen pouchs the other night 11cm long and 2 cm wide. But that covers my ammo.

But there are a lot of other points of 'design' to ask. My last thought is start with a good base line, I slightly regret not having any but I've got enough leather for around 200 pouches?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Smaller would be better. Try 2 3/4" x 1/2" . 3/8 " ammo doesn't need a lot of leather.


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll do some more experimenting. I've been shooting PFS for a few weeks and I really like it. I just want to get the optimum performance. I'll cut one a little smaller and see how that works. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Bighaze51 said:


> I've been thinking about my pouches and wondering what size to make them. I'm shooting 3/8 inch steel mostly and my pouch size is 3inX.5in. Should I be making them bigger? Or smaller? I'm just curious what y'all use and any suggestions y'all could make would be awesome


I think the pouch should be as wide as the ammo you intend to shoot with it. That said, you might want to shoot different types of ammo from time to time. In which case the pouch should be as wide as the largest ammo you want to shoot with it. Now then, the pouch is DEAD weight. It contributes nothing to the shot other than to hold the shot. It should be as short as it can possibly be to wrap completely around the shot. So suppose you are shooting half inch steel. Your pouch would be half an inch wide and 3.14 x .5 = 1.57 inches long. Push that up a bit for ties and call it 2 inchs. The pouch should:

1) minimize dead weight.

2) contain the shot safely

3) provide a good grip surface

4) get out of the way


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a very informative response. That makes a lot of sense to me. Thanks for you help!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I also shoot 3/8 steel and I recently switched from a 1"X 3" pouch to using smaller pouches like the SuperSure or E Shot pouches. I actually found that my bands are lasting a bit longer since the switch. I think it had to do with the larger pouch causing the bands to occasionally graze the fork.

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-bands-pouches/products/e-shot-leather-pouches

Just my 2 cents. 

Tom


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

My preference is to have just enough leather to hold the ammo, and very little more.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

For my 8mm balls i cut 6cm x 1,5cm, thats enough leather for me,

experiment a little bit and you found "your" perfect size, have fun !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in australia, the kangaroo with the biggest pouch gets all the steel balls


----------

